# First Fatty Attempt



## wspiegel97 (Jul 24, 2014)

First attempt at a couple fatties. Still new to smoking. Bought a Chargriller Duo 2 years ago and have done some mods to it after reading many forums on successful mods. Really enjoy the art of smoking so I have been doing as much smoking as I can seeing what I like and what I need to work on. First one is somewhat like  a pizza fatty and the other I made with green pepper, onion, mushroom, cheddar cheese, ham, and some BBQ sauce. 













IMG_0433.JPG



__ wspiegel97
__ Jul 24, 2014


















IMG_0434.JPG (2).JPG



__ wspiegel97
__ Jul 24, 2014


















IMG_0435.JPG (2).JPG



__ wspiegel97
__ Jul 24, 2014


















IMG_0436.JPG



__ wspiegel97
__ Jul 24, 2014


















IMG_0437.JPG (2).JPG



__ wspiegel97
__ Jul 24, 2014


















IMG_0450.JPG (2).JPG



__ wspiegel97
__ Jul 24, 2014


















IMG_0451.JPG (2).JPG



__ wspiegel97
__ Jul 24, 2014


















IMG_0441.JPG (2).JPG



__ wspiegel97
__ Jul 24, 2014


















IMG_0442.JPG (2).JPG



__ wspiegel97
__ Jul 24, 2014


















IMG_0445.JPG



__ wspiegel97
__ Jul 24, 2014


















IMG_0446.JPG



__ wspiegel97
__ Jul 24, 2014


















IMG_0447.JPG (2).JPG



__ wspiegel97
__ Jul 24, 2014


















IMG_0453.JPG



__ wspiegel97
__ Jul 24, 2014


















IMG_0454.JPG



__ wspiegel97
__ Jul 24, 2014


















IMG_0456.JPG



__ wspiegel97
__ Jul 24, 2014


















IMG_0458.JPG



__ wspiegel97
__ Jul 24, 2014


















IMG_0459.JPG



__ wspiegel97
__ Jul 24, 2014


















IMG_0460.JPG



__ wspiegel97
__ Jul 24, 2014






I think they turned out great. Thanks to everyone here for sharing I wouldn't have the great results without all the info. Enjoy!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 25, 2014)

They look good. Pizza is one of my all time favorites.

Chris


----------



## driedstick (Jul 25, 2014)

Dang it man them look great and congrats on 1st post and getting on the carousel - Great Job 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   And 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





aboard!! 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 25, 2014)

fatties are the best. You did have some room for ABT's 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Maybe next time! Welcome to SMF and keep the smoke going!


----------



## knifebld (Jul 28, 2014)

Great pics....very nice looking fatties! Cheers


----------



## wspiegel97 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks all for the welcome and comments. I thought smoking would be easy. Was I wrong! But I have made progress and been trying other meats to see what I like best. Fatties are one I am going to continue making for sure.Thumbs Up


----------



## smokesurfer (Jul 28, 2014)

i've gotta ask, what type of bacon is that?  the strips look so thick and wide. gotta get me some of that!


----------



## knifebld (Jul 29, 2014)

smokesurfer said:


> i've gotta ask, what type of bacon is that?  the strips look so thick and wide. gotta get me some of that!


Not sure that the bacon is that wide...more that the fatties are just small. I am used to making large ones, but now that I have seen these...gonna make my next ones small but have multiple recipes and ingredients for people to try...much more fun! :)


----------



## wspiegel97 (Jul 29, 2014)

Bacon was pretty good cut but yes the fatties I made out of 1lb sausage and then all the fillings. They were just the size of a gallon ziplock bag end to end. I figured they would be more manageable that way.


----------



## knifebld (Jul 29, 2014)

wspiegel97 said:


> Bacon was pretty good cut but yes the fatties I made out of 1lb sausage and then all the fillings. They were just the size of a gallon ziplock bag end to end. I figured they would be more manageable that way.


Well I think its brilliant...that way you can play around with many more different combinations and once you get one you nailed...then you can make a larger one!


----------

